# Kicker zr



## Mathewr (Aug 23, 2017)

I know there don't seem to be many fans of Kicker here as far as I have seen but I have a question. I have an old zr240 that loses its right channel when it's cold for some reason and I was hoping someone here has a preference on who they sent their Kicker amps too. I have done a search and found mentions of many repair places but none specifically mentioned Kicker.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I always did the repairs on my old kicker amps and subs. They are really some what easy to work on. Kicker was one of the top dogs back in my car bass days in the late 80’s and early 90’s 
Sound like your amp has some cold solder joints. Just go inside of it and go though all the solder joints and see what happens
If you can’t do that send me a message and maybe I can help you with this problem 
Good luck
Carl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would contact Kicker directly. I believe they will still do amp repairs on most of their old models. So long as they have the parts available to complete the repair.


----------



## Mathewr (Aug 23, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in response but I don't get updates on my flip phone. Thank you both for the responses and I have a question for Carl. Kind of new to attempting repairs on amps so if I was looking for cold solder joints would there be something obvious to see or would I just kind of hit every solder point?


----------



## Mathewr (Aug 23, 2017)

Calling Kicker is also a good idea and I will try that too. Again thank you both for the ideas and also for not ragging on me for my audio equipment.


----------



## PTFbird67 (Apr 6, 2020)

I know this thread is very old but just wanted to say I had 2 Kicker ZX amplifiers repaired by Kicker in April of this year (2021) and was very pleased. They had a quick turn around and were very reasonable. 

The amps were a ZX1500.1 (cost to repair $125) and a ZX650.4 (cost to repair $95), no extra charge for shipping back to me.


----------

